# UK...meets....USA



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes thats right friends..in just 7 days and 1 hr..*UKgirl420*  will be comeing to USA..Seattle to be exact..to visit me:yay:  wow  me..well  Ill tell ya all  we have been chatting with each other just at 2 yrs now.i think ...I believe we have become close..and are takeing the next step we feel in this relationship..I came here looking for help to grow my own meds..in this site i found that and way more...Never thaught There would be someone that had so much in common ..we get to talking and she know whta im going to say befor i even type it..:rofl:  she is truely amazeing..and to think  a a guy from Seattle would be so LUCKY!!!  wish  me luck..as  I am so ecited I may  faint in 6 days:giggle: take care and be safe


*ukgirl*..:heart:  you  truely are Wonderful:hubba:


----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2009)

I wish ya the best, for the best:headbang2:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 7, 2009)

wow you two good luck.....awwwww


----------



## bshack79 (Sep 7, 2009)

have you guys seen pics of each other.. or is this going to be a super blind thing.. How will you know its her when she gets off the plane... well great luck to you both..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2009)

LOVE MOJO TO YOU BOTH, MY FRIENDS.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2009)

bshack79 said:
			
		

> have you guys seen pics of each other.. or is this going to be a super blind thing.. How will you know its her when she gets off the plane... well great luck to you both..


 


Hello  my friend...of corse we have..well it started with  melissa..( that was her name b4 UKgirl)  PM  me here on MarrP..and we started just PMing..then  exchanged  yahoo id...and when we first turned on  web  cams  ..Ill tell ya  I was scared..I may have smoked an ounce just that half hour..:spit:   But  was I so pleased..she is realy something special my friend..and Im so excited  i just wanted to share..when she gets off plane  we will know  when we see each other ...Ill be looking for the Best Looking Gal ther:aok:..thanks for the Luck..will keep ya posted


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 7, 2009)

so sweet....you guys should write a movie script. two stoners meet and fall in love and make little stoners awwwww........


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2009)

Awww, I am so happy for you guys....

I know what else besides smoking you'll be doing that night.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 7, 2009)

hehe gives new meaning to bud porn lmao......


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2009)

:spit:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2009)

My moneys on 4u being in a ice cold shower til time to pick her up.


----------



## 420benny (Sep 7, 2009)

I am speechless and that's rare. You kids have fun! 4u, are you really going to lock your kids in their rooms for a week?? LMAO


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 7, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> so sweet....you guys should write a movie script. two stoners meet and fall in love and make little stoners awwwww........


 true that lol sounds like a movie (maybe im just baked :stoned: lol) thats great though you guys, lol, couple stoners meeting on MP is truely awesome, much LOVE MOJO. (because love is green :yay


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2009)

To much talking Not enough BIU

4u stay busy with these :bong::bong1::bong2: while I steal UK away to smoke these:tokie::tokie::48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2009)

Look out, ozzys on the prowl!!!


----------



## nvthis (Sep 8, 2009)

Alright man, so are we gonna get invited the... Ahem... Wedding????  C'mon bro! We're all like family here  'Sides, ya can't have a party and keep it a secret now..

Hey, way to go UK! Yer gonna love it here fer sure!


----------



## nvthis (Sep 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I came here looking for help to grow my own meds..in this site i found that and way more...Never thaught There would be someone that had so much in common .. *ukgirl*..:heart: you truely are Wonderful:hubba:


 

And hey, they don't call it MarijuanaPassion for nothing baby!  (p.s. you misspelled truly  haha, joking man..)


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Yup...maybe even send them over to Grandmas:rofl: thanks for being apart of this special ocation..
> 
> *2Dog*...We need to party..you are too funny man:bong:
> 
> ...


----------



## kaotik (Sep 8, 2009)

haha that's great man :headbang2: 2 very cool peeps
good luck guys  have fun  :hubba: 

ya ever been to the westcoast UKG?


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 8, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> To much talking Not enough BIU
> 
> 4u stay busy with these :bong::bong1::bong2: while I steal UK away to smoke these:tokie::tokie::48:


 

does ozzie need a pothead hookup too? I know a few ladies in the central valley...hehe


----------



## nvthis (Sep 8, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> does ozzie need a pothead hookup too? I know a few ladies in the central valley...hehe


 
Valley girls, huh?


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 8, 2009)

yup....all my friends are single.. I'm the only married one so I'm working on hookin em up..LMAO...love is in the air people. 
makes me think of that song from the movie the birdcage...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2009)

:yay: :banana: :woohoo: :heart: women willing to train girls

18 to 80 blind, cripple or crazy.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 8, 2009)

That's so cool for both of you!


----------



## Alistair (Sep 8, 2009)

Congratulation!  It rains a lot in Seattle, right?  If so, UKgirl should feel right at home.  That really sounds exciting.  Best of wishes!

Okay, now I need a woman.  I smoke pot, grow it, go to work as little as possible, and read stuff.  If that interests anyone, then here I am.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 8, 2009)

lmao...seems to be way more men than women on this site...


----------



## nvthis (Sep 8, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Congratulation! It rains a lot in Seattle, right? If so, UKgirl should feel right at home.


 
Yeah, she'll love it (except maybe for the plane ride. In fact she just might stay to avoid having to fly back!:rofl: )


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 8, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> It rains a lot in Seattle, right?


 


eace:


----------



## Alistair (Sep 8, 2009)

Hippy, perfect.


----------



## Smot_poker (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes, i live an hour away from seattle and it has been pouring.

idk if you two would be the type but there is some prime "hunting and gathering" to be done around this time of year in the forests of the pacific northwest. i went out scoping today and found a few prime areas that i'll have to check back on in a few days. 

Then again, you two will probably just want to stay in a certain room the whole time. 

NO NOT THE BEDROOM YOU PERV!!!! i meant the growroom.


----------



## umbra (Sep 8, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, this was the same story as Subcool and Mz Jill.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 8, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Alright man, so are we gonna get invited the... Ahem... Wedding????  C'mon bro! We're all like family here  'Sides, ya can't have a party and keep it a secret now..
> 
> ...



Wouldn't that be a bunch of fun!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello everyone...6 days  *UKgirl*:yay:   

*nvthis*...*truly*:giggle:


thanks for all the warm  and happy posts..I *truly* appriciate it..(nvthis..i think i spelt that wrong)  everyday  is a little more exciting..

There has been a lot of replies in here:rofl:  this created more  attention then any of my grow journals..:spit:  Thanks  to each and everyone..I wish  we could have a get togather with all ya..maybe  in a couple more yrs..take care and be safe


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2009)

I get to be the bridesmaid.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 8, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> *Hey, way to go UK! Yer gonna love it here fer sure!*
> 
> *Yeah, she'll love it (except maybe for the plane ride. In fact she just might stay to avoid having to fly back!)*
> *__________________*




*ohhh i am sure i will  even the fli ght will be exciting lol of course it will im on my way to 4u *



			
				kaotic said:
			
		

> *ya ever been to the westcoast UKG?*



*nope first time flying  *


			
				alistair young  said:
			
		

> *Congratulation! It rains a lot in Seattle, right? If so, UKgirl should feel right at home. That really sounds exciting. Best of wishes!*



*yes seems weathers pretty much the same ,,good job i like rain :hubba: *




*well thankyou everyone for the warm wishes ,,,,but esp to you 4u :heart: you rock my little part of the UK bigtime :headbang2: *
*:woohoo: :yay: :heart::hubba:*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Okay, now I need a woman. I smoke pot, grow it, go to work as little as possible, and read stuff. If that interests anyone, then here I am.


 
It's my twin brother from a different mother.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 8, 2009)

Many years has passed and shock I found,
My life flew by,
Many thoughts leaving time a simple blur.
~
An awakening long slow yet true,
Lifted the 3rd eyelid,
I realised I had solidified my walking.
~
I looked over my shoulder,
I saw nothing to run from,
I saw no wolves.
~
No more quagmires and bog,
No more focusing on me,
But I found I was refocusing,
And me, had suddenly become we.

Hippy.

eace:


----------



## cubby (Sep 8, 2009)

Best wishes to both of you. That's not really all rain in Seattle, the majority is liquid sunshine. I heard somewhere "let a smile be your umbrella".
Take care.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 8, 2009)

This was the first thread I read today, and I just had to go give my wife a hug. Truly awesome.

My first thought was "Sleepless in Seattle"
I think UKGirl will fit right in with the rain and weather up in Seattle. Great place. I lived in Bellingham growing up for a few years and what a beautiful place.

Have a great time both of you!


----------



## leafminer (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey UKGirl get him to take you on a visit to Garberville! 
Best wishes on the visit. Have a great time. I know you will. I once made the same trip - to NW Cal and Oregon - looking for an American gal but ended up meeting someone from south of the border. All's well that ends well and I hope you get really lucky like I did!


----------



## zipflip (Sep 8, 2009)

ahh how sweet.  its kinda like one them eharmony commercials 4U :rofl:
  no for real tho .. wish ya luck man.




> 18 to 80 blind, cripple or crazy


   :rofl: :rofl: LOL i said that once and man did i get some crazy looks bro.  LOL
  a buddy i was in jail wit  while back use to say that all the time. LOL  i wonder wat he was in for :rofl:


----------



## frankcos (Sep 8, 2009)

Good for you two! hope all goes well.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 8, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> This was the first thread I read today, and I just had to go give my wife a hug. Truly awesome.
> 
> My first thought was "Sleepless in Seattle"
> I think UKGirl will fit right in with the rain and weather up in Seattle. Great place. I lived in Bellingham growing up for a few years and what a beautiful place.
> ...


 
*ahhh thats sweet NORCALHAL ,,glad to share the love about  ,,,,*

*hmm "sleepless in seattle" sounds good  *



			
				
leafminer said:
			
		

> Hey UKGirl get him to take you on a visit to Garberville!
> Best wishes on the visit. Have a great time. I know you will. I once made the same trip - to NW Cal and Oregon - looking for an American gal but ended up meeting someone from south of the border. All's well that ends well and I hope you get really lucky like I did!


 
*hey leafminer .,,,,i think i allready have  *



			
				
zipflip said:
			
		

> ahh how sweet. its kinda like one them eharmony commercials 4U :rofl:
> no for real tho .. wish ya luck man.


*ZIP we get them commercials over here also:spit: hahah its on the tele right now :rofl*


*and thanks francos ,,*

*hippy that ditty was so cool *eace:

*we are down to 5.5 days 4u :heart:*


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 8, 2009)

Congradulations to my two cool friends on taking the next step in your relationship   that is awesome you two !  I wish both of you the very best, there is nothing in this world that make a person more whole than
LOVE   :heart:


----------



## zipflip (Sep 8, 2009)

> we are down to 5.5 days 4u


 ahh this is such a precious moment for MP here. (im not bein sarcastic either UK LOL)   two lovers unite on a mj growing forums site. ... :aok:  

"beat that Eharmony" :rofl:

i envy you two.  i'd love to meet a woman who is fond of growing  as you both are. man you two will never get bored i bet.  if ya all ever get mad an start to fight go into the grow room an start messin wit the girls .  i bet it calms yta down :hubba; just careful so teh two you dont end up rollin over the girls hehehehehehe


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 8, 2009)

This is SO sweet...!    How cool for both of you...  But aren't you going a bit early UKGirl?  Fall harvest is still weeks away!  And what will Lucky think of you trapesing about in America and the way we pronounce "Aluminum?" 

Have fun!  Get baked and have lunch up in the Space Needle restaurant! 

Peace!


----------



## zipflip (Sep 8, 2009)

i dont wanan ever hear of this whole deal turnin sour an all heck breakin loose on here year or two or how ever long from now you two.  so behave be safe kids


----------



## IRISH (Sep 8, 2009)

:aok: :fly: :clap:  


:48: 

i feel like someone called me late to dinner. well , i'll be a stoners uncle. 4u2, my friend, hope you get all your heart desires. and mel, i'm speechless. hope you find all your dreams come true. your both an inspiration to growers far , and wide...

you may have to let that caged lady go now 4u2. lol. lol.

mel, get ready to smoke some of the finest ganja the US has to offer.:hubba:   ...

much love to both of you...Irish...BB...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2009)

I wish them the best, but no matter what, I will always concider them both good Friends!  

4u2sm0ke x UKgirl cross = best of both worlds


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 8, 2009)

I love how ppl have them hopping into bed right off the plane,ewwww 4u2 and ukgirl are gonna do it ewww, sounds like somthing you hear on the playground. 

congrats and good luck to you both.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 8, 2009)

42 and UK sitting in a tree...


----------



## zipflip (Sep 8, 2009)

so like when you come cross the big pond over to the US are you and 4U still gonna come on an say hi or we all not gonna hear from ya for while LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello Friends..way to many  to  thank indavidually...*NorCal*..Give ya wife another KISS..Love is in The Air..*Hippie*..That was just Wonderfull..thank you..*zipflip*...you always find a way to make me laugh..as for  hearing from us..maybe..maybe not..Im so excited...okay  just got home  need to feed my kids..and Head over to Yahoo  for a while:giggle:take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## zipflip (Sep 8, 2009)

do peopel in the UK have accents UKgirl?
  i had a crush on this girl who moved over from england as a kid when i was in the 3rd or 4th grade i think. and dang i love that english accent. 
 is that the similar sounding accent in the UK or no?
  kinda curious....
 never really knew anyone from UK before let alone hear teh accent if any..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 9, 2009)

*hey zip ,,,yes there are lots of diffrent accents in the UK ,,,some ya can understand ,,,some you carnt ,,,even if ya live here :giggle:


thanks everyone again for all your well wishes ,,,
and 4 u another day closer  *


----------



## astrobud (Sep 9, 2009)

i think its awesome i wish the best for you two  two stand up people make one great pair. i wish i could meet you both in person for hand shakes and hugs .


----------



## UKGr0wer (Sep 9, 2009)

thats great guys have fun


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2009)

*UKgirl*....5 days  my end


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> 42 and UK sitting in a tree...


 


Thats a MJ  tree   :hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 10, 2009)

4 sure!!!  you have some nice ones to sit in..lol


----------



## Smot_poker (Sep 10, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> mel, get ready to smoke some of the finest ganja the US has to offer.:hubba:   ...


you can say that again!!! i went up to seattle to visit my friend last summer and i was buying an eight off his man, right? my friend tells me after getting off the phone that it's gonna be 50 an eighth and i'm like damn i thought seattle prices were supposed to be cheap. he gets out of the guys car about 20 feet away from me and i'm like damn, this stuff has to be legit, cus i can already smell it!!!! it turned out to be around 6 grams when we weighed it. i though i was gonna get 3.5.

YOU WILL LOVE WASHINGTON!!!! Born and raised here, and i ain't goin nowhere yet!!!!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 11, 2009)

Bon Voyage UKGirl!  :ciao:

Don't forget to water Lucky REALLY well!


----------



## Mr Ecstasy (Sep 11, 2009)

thats cool, glad that you are happy with her an that she is coming to see you!

good luck!


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 11, 2009)

4U---you gonna take UK to see the Fremont Troll? I remember seeing it for the first time after I'd smoked a big fat one, and at first, I thought I might be hallucinating. Then I couldn't stop laughing. So, hope you both get bonged up and hit the Aurora bridge! I'm so excited about you two getting together at long last that I can hardly stand it!!!


----------



## 420benny (Sep 11, 2009)

I think they need a chaperone. Any volunteers? LMAO
wiki says-Chaperone (social), or chaperon, an adult who supervises one or more unmarried men or women during social occasions.
 teeheeheee. Now, who wants to watch, er, chap..... er, nevermind.:hubba:


----------



## the chef (Sep 12, 2009)

green love and green thoughts be with you both


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 12, 2009)

Great story you two 

The Great Pacific Northwest...the most beautiful place in the USA!!!!!!!

I lived on Orcas Island in the Puget Sound for a few years not too long ago. We would fly Kenmore Air floatplanes back and forth to Seattle. Definately a Hip City. 
UKGirl...if you like good food...Seattle is the place!!!!!!!

Good luck and have a good flight:woohoo:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks  everyone...33 hrs  from  now  she will be here...:yay:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2009)

If she doesnt miss her connecting flight.  

Just pickin on you ukgirl.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2009)

i told her  she better  go  straight to next  terminal  and   call me..Thats what im  worried  she miss it...But  at least she is on US soil..But  Im sure she will be fine..


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2009)

She'll be just fine.  

But will you 4u???  

Bwahahaha.


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow i missed this thread somehow ? Ah umm Duh ! Wow that is AWESOME NEWS ! I'm lost for words who would off ! Well who cares ! Man ..that is great . All the best to you both ..i am sure you will make some great X strains together ! Peace and have a great flight girl ..and 4u make the bed smothered in BUD petals !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2009)

*Mom*..getting nervous  now  to be honest..and ill share that  later..

*purplephazes*...thanks  and  I will try  that  bed full of  budds:giggle:  But  no  cross strains  here.  We both have our  children..Thanks for the thaught tho..and for the PM..

*UKgirl*..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 13, 2009)

Can you feel it 4u2?



eace:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 13, 2009)

I missed this thread too.....

bon Voyage UK, Happy Flight and Safe Landings....Dont forget to water Lucky really good!

Wishing you both the bestest-happiest time together.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 13, 2009)

*thanks everyone  who wishes us well 

i am leaving in less than 12 hrs :woohoo:

im coming to get ya 4u :hubba: :heart: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 13, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *im coming to get ya 4u *


 
Any idea how terrified 4u2 is going to feel :rofl:

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2009)

:giggle: 

Behave yourself ukgirl, dont wanna give 4u a heart attack or anything..


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

very exciting guys just relax toke some bowls and let yourselves have some fun!! I bet she will be ready to smoke after that long plane ride..I would be lol..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2009)

Have a safe flight UK, better get some sleep on the plane

4u did the blunts burn in the shower:laugh:

Have fun and come see us at least once this we you 2

:48::48:eace:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 13, 2009)

Don't forget to water Lucky! 

Have a great flight!

:fly:........:fly:........:fly:........:fly:........:fly:........:fly:........:fly:........:fly:........:fly:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 13, 2009)

:fly: :fly: :fly: :fly: :fly: :fly: :fly: :fly: :fly: :fly:
Are you there yet?​


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 13, 2009)

:fly: :fly: :fly: :fly: :fly: :fly: :fly: :fly: :fly: :fly:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 13, 2009)

I think he's going to pass out when he sees her. Likely from holding his breath and being too stoned to realize it:yay: :bong1: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Locked (Sep 13, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I think he's going to pass out when he sees her. Likely from holding his breath and being too stoned to realize it:yay: :bong1: :rofl: :rofl:



Yeah... I can see that actually happening....

Hve fun together you guys....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2009)

Happy  Happy  Joy  Joy..Lets  smoke:bong::yay:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 13, 2009)

Howdy 4u! I see you are still breathing,lol. Hey, check my gj and make a guess on the weight, okay? Everybody is welcome. I am dying to tell, so vote -lmao


----------



## IRISH (Sep 13, 2009)

:48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 14, 2009)

ok thanks everyone ,,,,well sorry ive got to go my flights calling 

ill HOLLA  from seattle :yay:

see ya tonight 4u :heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## astrobud (Sep 14, 2009)

let me be the first, well second one too welcome you to the good ol usa
:welcome:  i know your not here yet but this will be waiting


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

Woohoo, she's in the air!!!

Very excited for you 2 luvbirds.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

:yay:   thanks  everyone..yes  Mom  she  is  in the air  and  yacking  the old  ladies  ears  off..:rofl:  she  is  so   funny..cant  wait  till she  is  here  posting  to  yall..may not  be  till tomarow  yall understand..:ciao:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 14, 2009)

She's on American soil by now...   where was the connection?  NYC? Newark? Detroit?  Hmmmmm...    

Tomorrow?  I didn't think that Greyhound buses run from London?  

I'm so happy for the two of you...   how FUN is this!?

EVERYBODY SMOKE! 420ukGirl2smoke4U​
...................:beatnik:...........

.......................:joint4:.............:joint:.....................:bongin:

........................................:afroweed:...............................:ccc:.................................:bong:........................:48:.....................................:bong2:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 14, 2009)

Find a single flower 4u2

Meet her with it.

She willl treasure it forever, even when its dry and crispy.

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Find a single flower 4u2
> 
> Meet her with it.
> 
> ...


 


thanks  *Hippy*...I  have  a Red  rose  and  her  Fav  chocolates  in  Hand  and ready..:aok:  seems  a lot  of  friends  helping  out..I  feel  like  a teenager....and  as ya  now   I  have  some  of my  own..:giggle:  And  dont  worry  she  will be  treated  like the Royalty  she  is:heart:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 14, 2009)

I have 1 last tip.

Do not meet her with an erection.

It kinda lets her know whats on your mind :rofl:

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks  dirty  ...she  is  in  US  air now  not  touched down  but  will let  yall know..have  agreat  day:lama:





			
				dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> She's on American soil by now... where was the connection? NYC? Newark? Detroit? Hmmmmm...
> 
> Tomorrow? I didn't think that Greyhound buses run from London?
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

> And dont worry she will be treated like the Royalty she is



you better or you will be :hitchair:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2009)

So exciting....I thot I was in the BHC...for a minute...It is def time to hit the bong.....

Go UKgirl!  go get him!

bongs allround......for everyone!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 14, 2009)

I know there won't be any moments like these:

:angrywife: "But I've TOLD you... it's pronounced:  OWLyouminnieUM!   Not Aloominum!!!"


..........................:rant: "No, no, NO!"


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## meds4me (Sep 14, 2009)

Damn How did I miss this one ? 
All the Best you two ~


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Sep 14, 2009)

Hope you two are having fun!  I know we are all dying to know how everything is going.  So post when you can and let us know!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> ok thanks everyone ,,,,well sorry ive got to go my flights calling
> 
> ill HOLLA from seattle :yay:
> 
> see ya tonight 4u :heart:


 


You  Got  that   ...Im  on  my  way:bolt:


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 14, 2009)

Okay, got my popcorn ready, my bong filled up.....where are the stars of this movie, UK and 4U? It's 9:02 already!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

It got rated to hot for internet. You have to order the DVD


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

Shes gotta be there now, theyre just too busy makin out and smoking weed.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> It got rated to hot for internet. You have to order the DVD


 
$19.95

:giggle:


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 15, 2009)

Mom, they may never have made it all the way back home....think perhaps one of the motels en route have overnight guests about now? 

Ozzie, you're a HOOT!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I think us and the internet are the least of their worries right now.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 15, 2009)

Guys...

Who knows HOW far 4u2smoke lives from the airport and I'll bet she's hungry after bouncing around airports for a very long day...

I'm with Mom...  They're TOGETHER!  They don't need MP to communicate right now... 

:banana: :dancing: :dancing: :clap: :heart: :clap: :dancing: :dancing:  :banana:​
whenever they do check in....

Welcome to the states, UKGirl!  

10 Sundry thoughts and tips from a Yank...

1.  Don't ask for chips with your fish unless you want 'potato crisps.'

2.  Please don't say Aluminum

3.  We do like how you say 'Extraordinary'

4.  Sure you sound different than us...  but we LOVE that! (just like the lovely Indian ladies in the Tube who talked to me just because they wanted to hear my 'adorable' American accent)

5.  Seattle has salmon...  just like Scotland.  

6.  What the heck is a quid?

7.  Did you bring any chocolate?

8.  You are closer than you've ever been to an In-n-Out Burger.  If you indulge in red meat, grab your new friend, his stash and follow this link in a fast moving car:

hXXp://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=seattle,+wa&daddr=1275+Dana+Drive+Redding,+California+96003+&hl=en&geocode=&mra=ls&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=36.863178,78.662109&ie=UTF8&z=6

9.  If you get homesick for the BBC, watch PBS.  It's every bit as riveting! 

10.  I hope you brought your own tea making supplies.  We fail at this miserably.


Most of all...  Both of you have a GREAT time!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 15, 2009)

As long as they are happy that is all that matters


----------



## the chef (Sep 15, 2009)

south your a riot, all the best to the happy couple and green thoughts with you all!


----------



## 420benny (Sep 15, 2009)

Cool post south! I love the combined flag pic. Nice job.
I hope Team uk4u2 are having fun.


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 15, 2009)

hey 4u how about an update!


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Sep 15, 2009)

I can/could feel the excitement in their posts. Gl u2 Very nice thing to see happen.:woohoo:  I've heard of walkabouts.. I bet they're on a... um... welll....   :bolt:


----------



## frankcos (Sep 15, 2009)

there makin little seedlings


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Sep 15, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> 9.  If you get homesick for the BBC, watch PBS.  It's every bit as riveting!



ROFL




			
				dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Most of all...  Both of you have a GREAT time!



Agreed. I met my wife online and we couldn't be happier together. Stranger things happen.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 15, 2009)

you smell something smoking? ...

:welcome: :48: ...


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Sep 15, 2009)

Well I'm thinking UK and 4U are having a pretty good time together considering neither has been on MP since UK set foot on American Soil.  

I think Franckos hit it on the head when he said they are makin little seedlings :rofl:


----------



## 420benny (Sep 15, 2009)

No, ukgirl checked in from 4u's fave chair on his puter. My money is on him being so freaking high from mj and youknow, he can't get off the floor.couch, bed, garden, or wherever else he hangs and went down for the count, or a power nap.She is scoping out his stash and goodies plotting her next sinister move. Stay tuned.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 15, 2009)

I hope you two are having a smokin...good time. hehe:hubba: :48: :heart: :dancing: :headbang2:


----------



## painterdude (Sep 16, 2009)

.....i don't believe I just found this thread......should have posted the drawings here instead of in the bonger's club.....


----------



## JBonez (Sep 16, 2009)

4u2smoke is an E-pimp!

jk jk, amazing something that awesome came from this site. 

Marijuana, building relationships since 1843.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 16, 2009)

*GOODMORNING 


and yes im still here 4u didnt send me back home just yet may do soon tho im having trouble making the coffee ..her has the tea making down to a fine art tho 
cool post
DOS and ...a quid =$
aluminium ,,,hahah i say tinfoil 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			
				420BENNY  said:
			
		


			No, ukgirl checked in from 4u's fave chair on his puter. My money is on him being so freaking high from mj and youknow, he can't get off the floor.couch, bed, garden, or wherever else he hangs and went down for the count, or a power nap.She is scoping out his stash and goodies plotting her next sinister move. Stay tuned.
		
Click to expand...

are u spying on us :evil:


Well thankyou everyone who has posted to many to mention individually ..
just want to say ...
life i pretty much perfect at the moment and well maybe we will get pics up later ,,maybe :evil:

welll all 








*


----------



## the chef (Sep 16, 2009)

morning ukgirl420 hope you and smoke are having a green time


----------



## IRISH (Sep 16, 2009)

morning kids....lol.lol...

hows things in the garden of eden 4u???...


----------



## 420benny (Sep 16, 2009)

are u spying on us?
 Yup, look out through the woods. I am the guy in the lawn chair with a Corona in one hand and a nice J in the other. Come on over and introduce yourself


----------



## The New Girl (Sep 16, 2009)

You go Uk Girl, I think it's awesome what you're doing, following your dreams and heart...gee I think I'm gonna cry -tears of joy for you two...don't tell too much (but enough, wandering minds want to know!)


----------



## kaotik (Sep 16, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *just want to say ...*
> *life i pretty much perfect at the moment*


great to hear UKG   stoked for the both of ya'z

hope the weather's holding out alright for ya (if you guys aren't to stoned to leave the couch that is).. was nice here yesterday, but looks a little threatining today. hopefully 4u will be able to show you the great northwest outdoors


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 16, 2009)

Glad you are having a great time in the USA UKgirl. 

Hope y'll are able to enjoy lots more time together, now take a break and :48:


----------



## gourmet (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome to the USA UKgirl.  Hope you have a wonderful time.  Western Washington State sure is beautiful so you picked a great place to visit.  Hope you both have a great time.


----------



## BlueNose (Sep 16, 2009)

4u, tell me you plan on taking UKgirl to Mt. St. Helens. It's such a nice place to have a smoke and enjoy the scenery


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 16, 2009)

Glad you got there safely girl ! Hello 4u ! Take care !


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 16, 2009)

Gonna Eat That? said:
			
		

> 4u, tell me you plan on taking UKgirl to Mt. St. Helens. It's such a nice place to have a smoke and enjoy the scenery



If you make it up to Mt. St. Helens send our love to the spirit of Harry Truman...  the old guy who rode out the volcano in his shack up on the mountain.  He'll be watching over you...


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Sep 16, 2009)

Judging from the posts, I think they are having a real green time! :hubba: 

:bong2:  bow chih chih wow wow.... :laugh:


Seriously though...

ostpicsworthless:

but fun to read nonetheless :aok:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Sep 16, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> No, ukgirl checked in from 4u's fave chair on his puter. My money is on him being so freaking high from mj and youknow, he can't get off the floor.couch, bed, garden, or wherever else he hangs and went down for the count, or a power nap.She is scoping out his stash and goodies plotting her next sinister move. Stay tuned.



LOL, for sure.  I must have missed that post earlier. 

I think someone is going to get weed in their cornflakes tomorrow :fly: :fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello  everyone  that  is  fallowing  along...I  Realy been  Blessed...we ment  to post  pics  last  night  and  got  sidetracked..o  i  will catch  up  today..


Wednesday,  a day  on  the water...Weather wasnt  that  great  but  did not  rain..did  see seals..and  some  beauty  skies..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 18, 2009)

:ciao:   Thursday  I  took  her  to  Paradise On  Mt.  Rainier


----------



## the chef (Sep 18, 2009)

That is so jivin, love the mountains, lived up in w-state before moving out east. omg is that ukgirl, tell her she has a bug crawling on her back.... nevermind it was on my monitor(wake-n-bake w/a housefly). Hope u-2 are having a blast remember beware of the penguins, dobie dobie doo.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 18, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thursday I took her to Paradise On Mt. Rainier


 
:aok:

eace:


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 18, 2009)

its so beautiful in washington, SOOOOO MUCH Sacred Mushrooms up there  looks like you guys are having a blast :hubba:  eace:


----------



## kaotik (Sep 18, 2009)

beautiful spot m8 :cool2:  looked like it was a great day too.
how long is she down for anyway?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the gorgeous mountain pics...   It makes a Colorado boy like me long for that mountain air.   Have fun!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome pics.    Good to know you're getting outta the house some.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 18, 2009)

This is awesome... Congrats 4U ya lucky joker


----------



## frankcos (Sep 18, 2009)

she has a nice back of the head.


----------



## nvthis (Sep 19, 2009)

frankcos said:
			
		

> she has a nice back of the head.


 
:rofl:


----------



## painterdude (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi Guys


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 19, 2009)

frankcos said:
			
		

> she has a nice back of the head.



Dude... that's SO wacked! 

:laugh:


----------



## zipflip (Sep 19, 2009)

:yeahthat:  :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello  friends..Just  anothere  wonderful  day  here in  Western  Washington..we  went to The  Puyallup  fair...was  a Great  day  to  do..the weather was great..okay  need to  make  me  girl  Breakfast..today  we  will  do  some  shops  as  it  is  raining  today..should  clear  this  afternoon..Take care  and  be safe  :ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2009)

Great pics 4u.  I am glad you guys are having such a great time.    Tell her hello for me.


----------



## Locked (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey 4u looks like fun...glad you guys are having such a great time together...


----------



## Rockster (Sep 19, 2009)

Simply beautiful 4u2smOKe 

Thanks for sharing mate,absolutely cracking pics.:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks  Guys/Gals.....She  is  simply  Wonderful...a little  rainy  today..we  will do  some  drive  up where I  take  My  kids  camping..will have  more  pics..there  is a Beauty Water FAll...thanks  for  warm  wishes..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 19, 2009)

*hey guys :ciao:
 ukgirl has finally made it back to the comp ,,,,
,,having the most fantastic time ,,we are having so much fun ,,and will check back later with new pics ,,,,,,ok gotta roll some :tokie:, for on the road 

catch u all later ,*


----------



## Locked (Sep 19, 2009)

Glad you are having such a great time UKgirl...


----------



## painterdude (Sep 19, 2009)

Mel, did you get to go on the Ferris Wheel?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2009)

UKgirl420 is the forum name.

eace:


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 19, 2009)

You two make us all smile!  Terrific that you are both enjoying each other's company so much and having fun exploring Washington. Not to mention all the great smoke you're sharing. GO FOR IT!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2009)

:ciao:



:bong:


----------



## the chef (Sep 20, 2009)

That is so beautiful, me and the boss loved the falls, did yall ride the train? Glad to see yall having a great time, keep greenin.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 20, 2009)

Peace and love for the great growing couple.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 20, 2009)

:lama: 

eace:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 20, 2009)

looks like a pretty nice...uum waterfall awesome pictures 4U! I love the mountains.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful ring....HIE.  I bought one of those in silver, for my daughter when I was in Ireland.  I can not begin to try the spelling on the name of it.  Very appropriate tho, I must say.


----------



## the chef (Sep 20, 2009)

Daang hie, slow down whats the rush; they have only been talking for 2 yrs(lol).


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2009)

:ciao:




:bong:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 21, 2009)

Priceless!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice fingernails you have 4u2.

Either that or UKgirl420 has hairy hands :rofl:

Tc, its called a Claddagh.

hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claddagh

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes, HIE, I know what the ring's called, I just didnt want to attempt to spell it.  I would have spelled clawdah......and that would have put a claw in it.

I think the nails are for 4u, not on 4u......
tcbud smiles at young love.  Serious young love.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 21, 2009)

do I see resin on those fingers?  cool pics 4u


----------



## 420benny (Sep 21, 2009)

I was going to ask how the young couple are doing today, but um,er, nevermind. I think they are fine, lol. How long is ukgirl here for? What is her "sentence"? LMAO


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't know HOW they are finding the time to give us such wonderful updates and pictures. When I have visitors, I never seem to get near the computer. I'm impressed! They are having a great time together, and still making time for their "fan club" here on MP! 

Beautiful fingernails, UK!


----------



## mojavemama (Sep 21, 2009)

4U, did you guys go to see the bridge TROLL yet???? She can't go home until she sees the troll. (so don't show her, and she'll have to stay forever....<G>)


----------



## painterdude (Sep 21, 2009)

......you guys could always try eating each other!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2009)

:ciao:  everyone....



What  a Wonderful  woman  She  is...she  is  Now  on  her  way  Back Home  to  be  with  her  kids..we  had  Just  a Great  time  and  I  didnt  want  it  to  end..we was  Blessed  with  Great  weather..as  I  told Melissa  we  dont  have  weather like this..and  that  she  makes  my  days  sunny...Im  sure  happy  this  went  well...maybe  not  perfect.  But  i  think  we  are  ready  for  me  to  go  see UK..and  have  planned  a  visit  for  June 30..I cant  wait  to  see everything  thats  there..but  most of  all  my  Little *UKgirl*:heart:  I MISS  her all ready...and  am  waiting  for  her  safe  arrival  Home..Thanks  again  everyone  for  the  warm   welcome  for  Melissa..and  the  Best  wishes  from  you  all...Have  a great  Day:bolt::bong:


----------



## zipflip (Sep 22, 2009)

:aok:  take me wit u to the UK 4u. jus stuff me in ya suitcase or somethin.  jam me in a pet kennel call me german sheppard (im part german lol) i dont care just take me wit you  LOL.. i jsut dont like it here lol.

im glad ya had a ball man.  
 like other said. wehn i have company i hardly have time to even set in front of my electronic babysitter LOL.  
   have a good morn :48:


----------



## IRISH (Sep 22, 2009)

morning 4u2. ...

glad it went well 4u and ukgirl. very enchanting story bro. lovely pics. glad you had fun buddy. all our best, Irish, and the missus Irish...


----------



## robbiegy2k (Sep 22, 2009)

Im pretty new to the forums but I gotta say this is beautiful! I wish you's both the best and glad to hear you's had a great time. Definetly agree that a film should be made about, but I don't think you could write this.. This is best left to unfold before our very eyes in this thread and with a bit of luck maybe we could all webcam into the wedding!  

4u2 & UKgirl growing a tree...
K.I.S.S.I.N.G  :giggle:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi 4u2 and UKg...

How wonderful & sweet...  I'm so glad that your visit sounds like it was everything you hoped for and more.  You are truly blessed and you'll never forget this past week in the rare Seattle sun!   I had Thanksgiving dinner in around '97 or '98 in the restaurant in the Space Needle...   It looks like it was a spectacular day and what a view!  

You're going to LOVE the UK...  I've spent most of my time there around London but plan on going there next June myself for a vacation to see more of all the islands...   Most of my heritage is English, Irish, Scottish, Welsh...   a smattering of the islands...  

I hope your return flight was bearable UKgirl...   It sounds like you had a great visit but it always feels good to be back home to sleep in your own bed after a trip and the boys and Lucky will sure be glad you're home!  Take care and good luck with the Jet Lag...   It usually hits me harder going west from Europe to the U.S. so maybe you'll snap back in a day or so...   

Peace!


----------



## painterdude (Sep 22, 2009)

.....I feel sad.....


----------



## the chef (Sep 22, 2009)

Glad to hear the real "U"-2 had a great time. Think about it 4"U"2smoke, "U"kgirl, can we get back to some serious growing and vaping now?(hehehehe). Oh-oh...... smoke call ukgirl when she lands........that bugs back and it looks mean!


----------



## Alistair (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm sad to see it's time for her to leave.  I'm glad you all had a good time.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 25, 2009)

*hello everyone and thanks for all the great comments and well wishes 
i had a WONDERFULL TIME,,thankyou 4u 

:heart:

and now am back on british soil trying to get back to normal 

time to start growing again and pass some time 
*


----------



## the chef (Sep 25, 2009)

glad u made it safe, green thoughts be with ya!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2009)

Im  Glad  you  had a Wonderful  time. melissa.I  wish  it  didnt  end...Hope  the  time  goes  by  fast enough:heart:  


Thanks  everyone  for  shareing  with  us  this  remarkable  journey  *Ukgirl/melissa * and I  have  embarked  on...so  far  its  been  absolutely wonderful..heres  to  many  more  my little  ukgirl:bong:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## gourmet (Oct 1, 2009)

My husband and I were friend for years (and through separate marriages) before we ever even thought of dating each other.  When we did, we were living 400 miles apart and maintained that relationship for a couple of years before finally moving into together (I relocated cause it was easier for me to find a new position).  We celebrated our 20th wedding anniversary this year, and have been together for nearly 25 years.  

Best of luck to you two.  I am so glad it went so well.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2009)

:heart:


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 14, 2009)

I for some reason had not read this thread until just now. What a great story. Congradulations on the beginnings of what I hope is a wonderful thing for the both of yall.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 14, 2009)

* glad you found it ,,and thanks 
the next installment will be when 4u2 lands on engish soil  eace:*


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 14, 2009)

This is such a lovely post.... thank you both for sharing - I love knowing that a real life friendship has found its way through this forum. I have a forum friend from GB who means the world to me, even when we don't chat he still pops in to say good morning and g'night everday - he's a true friend even though we've never met ...... must be that crazy sexy accent. 
Much respect.
OHC


----------



## lordhighlama (Oct 14, 2009)

wow this is a great thread. I'm still trying to do some catching up around here, and I'm glad that I didn't miss this one.  Both of you have been nothing but great to me during my stay here at MP and I am thrilled that you both had such a great time with each other.

looking forward to the next installment...


----------

